# New buttons!



## Furry Sparks (Jun 12, 2006)

I saw them before storm posted    			 they look really awsome    			 exept the edit one is sorta messed up, but just a little


----------



## Tyler (Jun 12, 2006)

One step ahead of me.     
:'(				 

Good job guys who made them. *Looks at


----------



## ƒish (Jun 12, 2006)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> I saw them before storm posted


 I love me too.   
^_^


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jun 12, 2006)

[quote author="


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 12, 2006)

I nominate this thread the official discussion for the buttons.    
-_-


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jun 12, 2006)

all thats missing... is something for that little arrow in front of where it says
(image here)  The bell tree: TBT network : The bell Tree HQ : New buttons!


----------



## AnimalManiac (Jun 12, 2006)

Good job fish !


----------



## Tyler (Jun 12, 2006)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> all thats missing... is something for that little arrow in front of where it says
> (image here)  The bell tree: TBT network : The bell Tree HQ : New buttons!


 You can change that?


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jun 12, 2006)

I hate the bg on all of them...


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 12, 2006)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> all thats missing... is something for that little arrow in front of where it says
> (image here)  The bell tree: TBT network : The bell Tree HQ : New buttons!


 That is one of the buttons that will come soon.


----------



## Micah (Jun 12, 2006)

Pretty cool buttons!


----------



## ƒish (Jun 12, 2006)

Minoranza said:
			
		

> I hate the bg on all of them...


 Or the lack thereof, maybe you should switch to Firefox... it allows PNG Transparency...

that or get the IE7 beta. >_>


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 12, 2006)

These are awesome! I love them!    			 They'll make TBT look like a much more proffesional forum, now!


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jun 12, 2006)

[quote author="


----------



## ƒish (Jun 12, 2006)

Minoranza said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jun 12, 2006)

Are you blind. It has all the same colors. I just edited the sides so it doesn't have stuff sticking out.


----------



## ƒish (Jun 12, 2006)

Minoranza said:
			
		

> Are you blind. It has all the same colors. I just edited the sides so it doesn't have stuff sticking out.


 yeah, maybe i dont like the idea of having my work sawed in half, ever think of that?

we're keeping it this way.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 12, 2006)

GIF... Ugh.. Why would ANYONE choose GIF over PNG? 

Just get FireFox. It's faster, safer, better, and cooler. (And free.)


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jun 12, 2006)

[quote author="


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 12, 2006)

POKEFAB said:
			
		

> GIF... Ugh.. Why would ANYONE choose GIF over PNG?
> 
> Just get FireFox. It's faster, safer, better, and cooler. (And free.)


 Different file types aren't meant for different things.  Buttons _should_ be in GIF, but these aren't.  Doesn't matter though because PNG is being more and more used while the other types are being used less.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jun 12, 2006)

POKEFAB said:
			
		

> GIF... Ugh.. Why would ANYONE choose GIF over PNG?
> 
> Just get FireFox. It's faster, safer, better, and cooler. (And free.)


 Why should I change my browser when others won't turn off sigs for them?


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 12, 2006)

You don't have to switch JUST for things like that.

FireFox will give you a lot more, but whatever.


----------



## Sonicdude41 (Jun 12, 2006)

They look great!  It suits TBT accordingly!


----------



## Fanghorn (Jun 12, 2006)

The reply, new topic, etc... (there bigger) Look good, but the edit and quote look allitle off...anyway, there good, And Ill soon be comfortable with em


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 12, 2006)

Fanghorn said:
			
		

> The reply, new topic, etc... (there bigger) Look good, but the edit and quote look allitle off...anyway, there good, And Ill soon be comfortable with em


 What do you mean off?


----------



## ƒish (Jun 12, 2006)

Minoranza said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## JJRamone2 (Jun 12, 2006)

they're funderful, great job fish! Except, whats the edit suppost to be, I'd change that one.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 12, 2006)

Yea the edit button does look kind of wierd.


----------



## ƒish (Jun 12, 2006)

XGT said:
			
		

> they're funderful, great job fish! Except, whats the edit suppost to be, I'd change that one.


i'll tell you what it isn't its not a *mmernahermm*. >_>

its supposed to be a shovel.... you should have seen the first one... heh...


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jun 12, 2006)

[quote author="


----------



## Tyler (Jun 12, 2006)

[quote author="


----------



## JJRamone2 (Jun 12, 2006)

Minoranza said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 12, 2006)

Lets not flame (/argue) people.  :wacko:


----------



## ƒish (Jun 12, 2006)

Minoranza said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## ƒish (Jun 12, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jun 12, 2006)

[quote author="


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 12, 2006)

[quote author="


----------



## ƒish (Jun 12, 2006)

Minoranza said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jun 12, 2006)

Okay then change it. It is quite simple really.

Copy it into gimp, save it, and cut out the black to get the transparency. Simple


----------



## ƒish (Jun 12, 2006)

Minoranza said:
			
		

> Okay then change it. It is quite simple really.
> 
> Copy it into gimp, save it, and cut out the black to get the transparency. Simple


 no.

as i've said, i dont like the bricky look, we're not doing that just for you.

its how it is, nothing will change.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jun 12, 2006)

I'm trying to say I'll get rid of the brick look and keep the edges.


----------



## ƒish (Jun 12, 2006)

Anyway, lets just ignore bambam now... he's the only one whining, i'd like to thank everyone who commented on these, save bambam who really doesn't know what he's talking about. 

thanks all.   
^_^			

i finally have freeish time now, since i'm no longer making buttons.

FF's, we'll be able to party.... but not tonight, i've got friends comming over. heh.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jun 12, 2006)

If you have free time take 5 minutes to help the thousendsof users with ie.


----------



## henhouse (Jun 12, 2006)

These new buttons rock!    			 uch better than the IF kind.     


Thanks


----------



## ƒish (Jun 12, 2006)

Too bad yall wont be able to see Delete, its awsome. : (


----------



## Tyler (Jun 12, 2006)

[quote author="


----------



## ƒish (Jun 12, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Tyler (Jun 12, 2006)

[quote author="


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jun 12, 2006)

[quote author="


----------



## ƒish (Jun 12, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jun 12, 2006)

They're awesome   
:wub:			   
:wub:			 who's the one who abused it <_<?


----------



## ƒish (Jun 12, 2006)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Fanghorn (Jun 12, 2006)

So if you beat smart in tank war you automaticly get a staff rank? Cool.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 12, 2006)

Oh, one problem:

I think that the New Posts/Old Posts Icons that say TBT on them look too much alike.

Make the Old Posts one more faded, like change the opacity to 30.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jun 12, 2006)

POKEFAB said:
			
		

> Oh, one problem:
> 
> I think that the New Posts/Old Posts Icons that say TBT on them look too much alike.
> 
> Make the Old Posts one more faded, like change the opacity to 30.


 agreed


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jun 12, 2006)

Yeah, I was about to say the same thing.  When I first saw them, I didn't even notice they were different.


----------



## ƒish (Jun 12, 2006)

POKEFAB said:
			
		

> Oh, one problem:
> 
> I think that the New Posts/Old Posts Icons that say TBT on them look too much alike.
> 
> Make the Old Posts one more faded, like change the opacity to 30.


 alright, i'll fix that then. : )


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 12, 2006)

All fixed.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jun 12, 2006)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> All fixed.


 not really.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jun 12, 2006)

It looks way better now .


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jun 12, 2006)

[quote author="


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jun 12, 2006)

[quote author="


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jun 12, 2006)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## JJRamone2 (Jun 12, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jun 12, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> > [quote author="


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jun 12, 2006)

XGT said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> > [quote author="


----------



## JJRamone2 (Jun 12, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> XGT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 12, 2006)

[quote author="


----------



## The Red Special (Jun 13, 2006)

[quote author="


----------



## Grawr (Jun 13, 2006)

It looks really fun! I noticed when I was answering a PM.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jun 13, 2006)

another new button     

the topic options on the bottom left of a page of a thread , I must've not noticed it before


----------



## Avenger (Jun 13, 2006)

yeah they look great. i think you should change all the defaults (navi marker,  msn, aim, etc.) but still awesome


----------



## Tyler (Jun 13, 2006)

Avenger said:
			
		

> yeah they look great. i think you should change all the defaults (navi marker,  msn, aim, etc.) but still awesome


 They are working on them.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jun 13, 2006)

Well, remember to send a big thank you for Fish for doing this for us. 

Thanks Fish!   
^_^


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jun 13, 2006)

the new buttons were added! w00t!


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 13, 2006)

OK, I added the rest of them... well actually there are a few more left.  But most of them are up.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jun 13, 2006)

what about the "go to top of page" button? It's a little blue arrow thing is on the right side of posts, is there one for that?


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 13, 2006)

PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> what about the "go to top of page" button? It's a little blue arrow thing is on the right side of posts, is there one for that?


Yah yah yah... that was one of the few I didn't do yet.  I'll add it in a sec.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jun 13, 2006)

How many are left?  What about the new post icon in a seperate board? And the thread icons on a board, and the pinned icon .


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 13, 2006)

PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> How many are left?  What about the new post icon in a seperate board? And the thread icons on a board, and the pinned icon .


 What about the new post icon in a seperate board?  <- huh?
And the thread icons on a board,  <- huh?
and the pinned icon . <- uh... fish didnt make one of those (yet?)


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jun 13, 2006)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> PKMNMasterSamus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you added the go to top of page button .


http://the-bell-tree-forums.com/index.php?showforum=1


look in the bottom left corner, there are like 8 buttons     
and like you know that  blue arrow that goes next to a thread when there's a new post     



ooooo, the button that goes next to The Bell Tree link at the top is new


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 13, 2006)

PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> STORMTROOPER88888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jun 13, 2006)

Awww, that would be cool if we changed them   
B)


----------



## Tyler (Jun 13, 2006)

Wow those are cool!

Suggestion. Go to the Last Click. That box makes it look kind of ugly....


----------

